# Sleeping in water?



## tibbytort7 (Nov 16, 2013)

Is it normal for a sulcata baby or and for that matter to sleep in their water dish?


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi! Is this just like a short nap or are you saying he is sleeping in there all day and all night?


----------



## tibbytort7 (Nov 16, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> Hi! Is this just like a short nap or are you saying he is sleeping in there all day and all night?



He was in there this morning and by the look of had been in there a while. i freaked out because he wasnt really moving and I did not want to wake up this morning to my baby tort being dead. I took him out of the water and he didnt move much but just sorta stared at me, i set him down and he started to move after a few minutes then went past his breakfast and straight into his room. lately he has sounded a little nasally so he has a vet appt tuesday.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 16, 2013)

I think the Vet appt may be a good idea. Some short napping in the water dish is normal, but usually the long type of naps in the water can be a sign of sickness.


----------



## tibbytort7 (Nov 16, 2013)

thanks for the input. I am doing everything i can to give him the best life. I grow all his food and keep his cage at optimal temp!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 16, 2013)

Sounds like your doing some great things for your little one. Be sure to also let us know how the Vet visit goes. Is he still eating? I know you said he went right past his food dish this am.


----------



## tibbytort7 (Nov 16, 2013)

i will definitely update with the vet visit. He did end up eating everything i gave him so no worries on the part but the slight nasally sound he has still bothers me because i have read they can easily get a respiratory infection when they are that young.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 16, 2013)

That he is eating is a very good sign that nothing serious at this point is going on. That is not to mean he doesn't have something, just that it is not at a serious stage.


----------



## tibbytort7 (Nov 16, 2013)

This is Kobe BTW this pic was taken right after i woke him up the other day lol


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 17, 2013)

He looks grumpy at being woke up.


----------



## Tom (Nov 17, 2013)

What is the overnight low in that part of his enclosure? How cool does the water get? Is it an open topped enclosure, or a closed chamber?


----------



## apromann4 (Nov 17, 2013)

My red foot sometimes sleep over night in he' s water dish, my water dish is in the cool part, i used closes chambers, in my observation, if the weather is hot it makes he's enclo temps a bit hotter, thats the time he sleeps in he' s water dish, thats around 31'c to 32' when he does that, just my share even we have different kind of tort, he eats we' l and everything normal even he do that sometimes


----------



## kjr153 (Nov 17, 2013)

My Sulcata has fallen asleep in it's water dish before. It was in there over night. I had to take it out the next morning. I too was really worried. This was about a year ago and it is fine. Maybe the water is just warm and relaxing. Kinda like a warm bath for us.


----------



## tibbytort7 (Nov 17, 2013)

Tom said:


> What is the overnight low in that part of his enclosure? How cool does the water get? Is it an open topped enclosure, or a closed chamber?



open top but i cover most of it to help hold in moisture and its about 80 right there at night.


----------



## tibbytort7 (Nov 21, 2013)

Update on little Kobe. Went to the vet Tuesday and found out I was right. He has a respiratory infection and 3 different kind of worms! He is now on antibiotics and I bought him a new cage to help with humidity. He likes the antibiotics because it's sweet so no worries on getting him to take it.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: RE: Sleeping in water?*



tibbytort7 said:


> Update on little Kobe. Went to the vet Tuesday and found out I was right. He has a respiratory infection and 3 different kind of worms! He is now on antibiotics and I bought him a new cage to help with humidity. He likes the antibiotics because it's sweet so no worries on getting him to take it.



That is good that he's getting the treatment he needs and seems to like it  you'll need to change the substrate to minimize the reoccurrence of worms as he gets dewormed.


----------



## tibbytort7 (Dec 6, 2013)

Update. Kobe is doing much better. I figured out how to get him to take his Meds so he is quite a bit more active.


----------

